# Aldi Medium Eggs - smaller than they should be



## sam h (21 Jan 2008)

We bought some medium free range eggs from Aldi yesterday & noticed they were significantly smaller than the Tesco ones we had in the fridge.  So, out with the scales.  The box says the eggs should be an average of 58grm each, yet they average was only 52grms (the Tesco were actually all well over the 58grms).  I wouldn't mind if it was only one or 2, but they were all way below average.

Looked for a phone number or email for Adli but only an address for snail mail (who uses snail mail anymore??)....checked web site, brouchure, phone book and golden pages.

I know it's only a few eggs but it's the principle....and the fact that they seem to go to great lenghts to avoid being contacted!!  Any suggestions?


----------



## truthseeker (21 Jan 2008)

They DO go to great lengths to avoid being contacted dont they? I noticed that before myself.

Present yourself at the store, with the eggs and the scales, ask to speak to a manager and see where it gets you?


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

Strange - I was sure that they had more contact details on their website and in their newsletter before but I too can only find the postal address. You should query/complain about the issue to that postal address or to the store in question. You could also notify the _NCA _(see www.consumerconnect.ie ) and see what they have to say?


----------



## sam h (21 Jan 2008)

I would normally go to the store, but I'm not that close, I just happened to be passing one yesterday.  I'm not facing M50 traffic for a dozen eggs!!!  I'm not that principled!!


----------



## truthseeker (21 Jan 2008)

then write to them. but hang onto to eggs to prove your point!


----------



## ninsaga (21 Jan 2008)

truthseeker said:


> then write to them. but hang onto to eggs to prove your point!



Or you could post in one of the eggs also  - hard boiled of course


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

truthseeker said:


> but hang onto to eggs to prove your point!


Be careful  though - don't put them all in the one basket!


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Be careful  though - don't put them all in the one basket!



Got there first!


----------



## ninsaga (21 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Be careful  though - don't put them all in the one basket!





Purple said:


> Got there first!



.... what do you mean... was your reply _poached_ by clubman


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jan 2008)

truthseeker said:


> They DO go to great lengths to avoid being contacted dont they? I noticed that before myself.


It's the low cost model. If you provide the phone and/or email, you have to provide the staff to answer the phone and/or email.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

I always assumed (perhaps incorrectly) that _Lidl _were an even lower cost operation than _Aldi _and yet they operate a [broken link removed].


----------



## sam h (21 Jan 2008)

I contacted the NCA as I reallly think a point needs to be made (might seem OTT but you can't make an omlette without breaking eggs!!...sorry, couldn't resist).

I know it's only a few pence to me, but if this is the way they operate, they could make alot of profit from fraudulently mis-selling.  I will say it to the manager if & when I'm back, but I only go there every few months & I'm not holding onto them until then!

Anyone else come across them (or anyone) with products & incorrect weights?  I vaguely recall someone tackling Superquinn & the weight of their bread, many years ago!


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

sam h said:


> I contacted the NCA as I reallly think a point needs to be made (might seem OTT but you can't make an omlette without breaking eggs!!...sorry, couldn't resist).


It's a reasonable complaint as far as I can see. What did the _NCA _say or did you get anything back from them yet?


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2008)

sam h said:


> I know it's only a few pence to me, but if this is the way they operate, they could make alot of profit from fraudulently mis-selling.  I will say it to the manager if & when I'm back, but I only go there every few months & I'm not holding onto them until then!


 Good start but don't count your chickens...


----------



## buzzard (21 Jan 2008)

I bet the answer will be scrambled and will make you boil.


----------



## TreeTiger (21 Jan 2008)

I'm very interested in this eggsellent thread.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2008)

Purple said:


> Good start but don't count your chickens...


Don't get ahead of yourself - the eggs in this thread came before your chickens!


----------



## ninsaga (22 Jan 2008)

Is this thread some kind of a yoke (eh I mean joke!)


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2008)

Back on topic; The OP is correct to raise this, Aldi are just feathering their own nest.


----------



## ninsaga (22 Jan 2008)

.....thats what I like about AAM, there's a Free Range of topics that anyone can discuss here


----------



## Jock04 (22 Jan 2008)

Well, this thread has taken me out of the fowl mood  I was in.


----------



## rmelly (22 Jan 2008)

Is the average weight supposed to apply within the dozen or to the entire batch of dozens that you took the dozen from? I thought it was the latter.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

ninsaga said:


> .....thats what I like about AAM, there's a Free Range of topics that anyone can discuss here


Pity about the battery of puns that inevitably follow though...


----------



## ninsaga (22 Jan 2008)

Mods - please close this thread.... it's just not all that it is cracked up to be


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2008)

ninsaga said:


> Mods - please close this thread.... it's just not all that it is cracked up to be



This thread ios about small eggs, not cracked eggs. Please stay on topic.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

Yeah - you're treading on eggshells there!


----------



## askU (22 Jan 2008)

truthseeker said:


> They DO go to great lengths to avoid being contacted ...Present yourself at the store, with the eggs ...and ask to a manager and see where it gets you?


 
You have to break eggs to make omelettes!!!


----------



## Purple (23 Jan 2008)

askU said:


> You have to break eggs to make omelettes!!!



Not unless you buy them cracked....


----------



## boaber (23 Jan 2008)

This is quoted from the FAQ section of their website...



> *Why are Aldi stores not listed in the phone book?*
> The Store Manager or Area Manager handles all customer enquiries, so the easiest way to contact them is by returning to the store. This way our service to customers is prompt and personal.



How very nice


----------

